# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  LF TF2 Hack

## trigger720

Looking to buy a TF2 hack. Nothing crazy, just an aimbot or trigger bot. Not interested on walls or anything like that.

----------


## geo1526

are you still interested to buy ?

----------

